# فيديو يبين الية الطيران



## Omar Sawalha (11 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocni_Whz5EA&feature=related


----------



## أمير المنسي (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك جاري المشاهدة


----------



## هيثم حنا حنا (13 فبراير 2011)

مصر


----------



## سالم برهومة (19 فبراير 2011)




----------



## منصور الخزرجي (2 مارس 2011)

اخوان عندي محرك قدرته 2500 واط هل يستطيع رفع طائرة ذات شخص واحد؟؟؟


----------



## ouadahusto (21 مارس 2011)

merciiiiiiiiii


----------

